
Want Fast Internet? Don’t Live In the Sticks - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2009/08/25/want-fast-internet-dont-live-in-the-sticks/
======
fishercs
isn't this article just common sense ?

it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to offer higher cost services to a
deflated customer base.

